
Why Data Structures Matter: left, right folds, btrees  - gtani
http://joelneely.wordpress.com/2011/03/05/why-data-structures-matter/
======
sjs
Guy Steele's talk: How to Think about Parallel Programming: Not!

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Thinking-Parallel-
Program...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Thinking-Parallel-Programming)

~~~
joblessjunkie
More Guy Steele, more on topic. It's a much more in-depth investigation of the
topic of this article:

<http://vimeo.com/6624203>

~~~
jasonwatkinspdx
This talk is the most interesting material I've seen in years. I first saw it
some time ago and it has stayed on my mind. I believe Steele is entirely on
the right track.

------
l0nwlf
I highly value "Programming Pearls" by Jon Bentley in this regard. He proposes
a problem and then solves it in naive way followed by the right way/ways. I
realized the importance of choosing correct data structure for a particular
problem from that book.

------
cgrand-net
In the same vein, albeit more on the implementation-side, there was a nice
talk by David Liebke at last Clojure Conj: <http://blip.tv/file/4645227>

